# Low tech Huge planted "Fish" tank



## sanj (23 Apr 2011)

I dunno, I just like this tank. It is not 'Nature Aquarium' or the most amzingly scaped in the world, but it is just this guys own style and it is what I would call low tech albeit he does injsect co2. Im not into Angelfish, but these are like floating ghosts... well there is somthing about it.

Dragon's Balls is an interesting title, but what are they doing in the bottom of a fish tank? I feel for that poor dragon.


----------



## Gill (23 Apr 2011)

lovely tank, with a intersting mix of algae eaters. not sure what the big black heavily finned fish was. 
BN plecs and farlowella's look very healthy


----------



## George Farmer (23 Apr 2011)

Nice find!  I really like it.  The wood is amazing and the plants ideal for a long-term sustainable 'scape which is what you need in an 8x3x3!!

One of those tanks that will look 100% more impressive in the flesh too.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## John Starkey (26 Apr 2011)

What a nice looking tank,i liked the music too,very emotional,

john


----------

